# Toshiba Skype USB Voip Phone

## magowiz

Hi,

I've got a voip phone by Toshiba, and I'm able to use it as an external usb sound card but I would like to use also the buttons on it if it is possible.

when I connect it /var/log/messages says:

```
Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.441781] usb usb1: usb resume

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.441786] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: resume root hub

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.562283] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 5 full speed --> companion

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.562289] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port 5 status 003001 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CONNECT

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.573287] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.573316] usb usb2: usb resume

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.573323] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.579284] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup root hub

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.639284] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.639304] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [4] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.639307] hub 2-0:1.0: port 5: status 0101 change 0001

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.740291] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0020 evt 0000

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.740306] hub 2-0:1.0: port 5, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.846290] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [4] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1972.897292] usb 2-5: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.005289] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [4] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.079313] usb 2-5: skipped 16 descriptors after interface

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.079317] usb 2-5: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.079319] usb 2-5: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.079321] usb 2-5: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.079323] usb 2-5: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.079325] usb 2-5: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.082310] usb 2-5: default language 0x0409

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.088312] usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0c45, idProduct=184c

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.088316] usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.088318] usb 2-5: Product: USB Audio Device

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.088320] usb 2-5: Manufacturer: GENERIC

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.088390] usb 2-5: uevent

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.088410] usb 2-5: usb_probe_device

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.088413] usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.091312] usb 2-5: adding 2-5:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.091353] usb 2-5:1.0: uevent

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.091396] snd-usb-audio 2-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jul  2 17:37:42 athlon [ 1973.091399] snd-usb-audio 2-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul  2 17:37:43 athlon [ 1973.472395] usb 2-5: adding 2-5:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Jul  2 17:37:43 athlon [ 1973.472418] usb 2-5:1.1: uevent

Jul  2 17:37:43 athlon [ 1973.472431] usb 2-5: adding 2-5:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

Jul  2 17:37:43 athlon [ 1973.472445] usb 2-5:1.2: uevent

Jul  2 17:37:43 athlon [ 1973.472454] usb 2-5: adding 2-5:1.3 (config #1, interface 3)

Jul  2 17:37:43 athlon [ 1973.472472] usb 2-5:1.3: uevent

Jul  2 17:37:43 athlon [ 1973.472493] usbhid 2-5:1.3: usb_probe_interface

Jul  2 17:37:43 athlon [ 1973.472495] usbhid 2-5:1.3: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul  2 17:37:43 athlon [ 1973.517400] input: GENERIC USB Audio Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.3/input/input8

Jul  2 17:37:43 athlon [ 1973.524381] generic-usb 0003:0C45:184C.0004: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [GENERIC USB Audio Device] on usb-0000:00:02.0-5/input3

Jul  2 17:37:43 athlon [ 1973.524423] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

Jul  2 17:37:43 athlon [ 1973.524470] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0020

Jul  2 17:37:43 athlon [ 1973.528092] usb 2-5:1.3: uevent

Jul  2 17:37:43 athlon [ 1973.528200] usb 2-5: uevent

Jul  2 17:37:44 athlon [ 1974.701271] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jul  2 17:37:44 athlon [ 1974.701279] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

Jul  2 17:37:44 athlon [ 1974.701282] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: suspend root hub

```

lsusb

```
Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0c45:184c Microdia VoIP Phone

```

dmesg 

```
[ 2342.161425] usb usb1: usb resume

[ 2342.161430] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: resume root hub

[ 2342.282280] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 5 full speed --> companion

[ 2342.282294] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port 5 status 003001 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CONNECT

[ 2342.293042] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 2342.293094] usb usb2: usb resume

[ 2342.293106] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 2342.299026] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup root hub

[ 2342.359024] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 2342.359053] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [4] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

[ 2342.359061] hub 2-0:1.0: port 5: status 0101 change 0001

[ 2342.460054] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0020 evt 0000

[ 2342.460076] hub 2-0:1.0: port 5, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[ 2342.566054] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [4] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 2342.617292] usb 2-5: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

[ 2342.725023] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [4] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 2342.796275] usb 2-5: skipped 16 descriptors after interface

[ 2342.796279] usb 2-5: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

[ 2342.796281] usb 2-5: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[ 2342.796283] usb 2-5: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

[ 2342.796285] usb 2-5: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[ 2342.796286] usb 2-5: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 2342.799274] usb 2-5: default language 0x0409

[ 2342.805271] usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0c45, idProduct=184c

[ 2342.805273] usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[ 2342.805276] usb 2-5: Product: USB Audio Device

[ 2342.805277] usb 2-5: Manufacturer: GENERIC

[ 2342.805345] usb 2-5: uevent

[ 2342.806860] usb 2-5: usb_probe_device

[ 2342.806865] usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 2342.808306] usb 2-5: adding 2-5:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 2342.808370] usb 2-5:1.0: uevent

[ 2342.808443] snd-usb-audio 2-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 2342.808452] snd-usb-audio 2-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2343.228638] usb 2-5: adding 2-5:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[ 2343.228658] usb 2-5:1.1: uevent

[ 2343.228669] usb 2-5: adding 2-5:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[ 2343.228685] usb 2-5:1.2: uevent

[ 2343.228695] usb 2-5: adding 2-5:1.3 (config #1, interface 3)

[ 2343.228708] usb 2-5:1.3: uevent

[ 2343.228727] usbhid 2-5:1.3: usb_probe_interface

[ 2343.228729] usbhid 2-5:1.3: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2343.237367] input: GENERIC USB Audio Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.3/input/input10

[ 2343.245350] generic-usb 0003:0C45:184C.0006: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [GENERIC USB Audio Device] on usb-0000:00:02.0-5/input3

[ 2343.245393] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[ 2343.245441] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0020

[ 2343.247288] usb 2-5:1.3: uevent

[ 2343.247402] usb 2-5: uevent

[ 2344.701027] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 2344.701035] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[ 2344.701037] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: suspend root hub

```

If I plug the device I can hear on it the gnome login sound.

Any chance to get it working?

Tell me if you need further information.

EDIT : on the back of the phone is written  PX1214E-2UPH that seems to be the model name.

----------

## poly_poly-man

the buttons are showing up as HID - this means they're either closer to a joystick or a keyboard - probably keyboard. Get the input to X and then remap the keys. See if xev shows the buttons as working automatically first.

----------

## magowiz

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> the buttons are showing up as HID - this means they're either closer to a joystick or a keyboard - probably keyboard. Get the input to X and then remap the keys. See if xev shows the buttons as working automatically first.

 

xev doesn't seems to react to any button pressed on the phone...

----------

## poly_poly-man

need your xorg.conf then.... I imagine you are not using evdev?

----------

## magowiz

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> need your xorg.conf then.... I imagine you are not using evdev?

 

the problem seems to be that my udev doesn't assign a device file under /dev/ to the hidraw device that is my phone buttons .

EDIT : I was wrong the device is hidraw0

Anyway my xorg.conf is :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"asier for Skype users with the dial key sequence provided. Although meant for Windows users in the first place, the rapid proliferation of Skype users made it via

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "wfb"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "GLcore"

    Load           "xtrap"

   

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Acer X223W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

EndSection

Section "Device" 

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 6100 nForce 430"

    BusID          "PCI:0:13:0"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"   

    Option   "NoLogo"   "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 6150SE nForce 430"

    Option   "NoLogo"   "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1680x1050_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option   "Composite" "enable"

EndSection
```

----------

